# Ecstasy (MDMA): A Powerful Tool to Overcome Social Anxiety



## boomerjones99

I want to start off by saying I'm in no way a doctor or trained medical professional. I'm 19 years old, and this information is subjective to me, but also supported by anectodal research I have done over through other forums. Ecstasy will likely NOT help all people, but will definatly help some (if not most)

If you've never had any experience with ecstasy, you probably have a very negative image of it. It's a class A drug, however it's NOT addictive, and has some VERY theraputic qualities to it. In fact, before it was made illegal, it was being used by psychiatrists, and it today being used very successfully on people with post traumatic stress disorder. Of course, it's not 100% safe, but when used responsibly people generally get no negative side effects. (If you've ever heard of the 'holes in your brain' propaganda, I will be provide proof that thats not true)

Ecstasy is not like any other drug. The 'high' you get is so complex, and so much more than just happy and energetic, as most people may think. It allowed me to open up to my friends and express my feelings, maybe for the first time in my life. I've always been very private with my feelings, but being on ecstasy takes away any anxiety you would generally feel. It also increases your social skills by a 10 fold. Your speech is quicker, wittier, and you never have a word at the tip or your tongue, and you never studder. It gave me confidence for the first time in a LONG TIME. These things may not sound like much, but you cannot understand it's power unless you try it.

Ecstasy gives you a clear head, and your able to think about touchy subjects without getting anxiety, therefor you can think more clearly. You will truly realize while on this drug, how silly some of your behaviour is.

After taking ecstasy for the first time, I could FEEL that some of the effects were still with me. I still felt more confident, more outgoing, and got less anxiety around people. I was able to be more relaxed and focused on conversations, instead of trying to get inside the persons head who I was talking to. I have taken ecstasy 5 times since I first tried it a year ago, and my life is so much different now.

I've had social anxiety since I was a child, possibly avoidant personality disorder. However, I will say I don't think it was quite as severe as some people on this forum. I used to pretend I didn't see people I knew when I would walk right by them, because I wouldn't have anything to say and would look like an idiot. Now I am more relaxed and can make small talk, something I could never grasp before. I'm going out and seeking new friends now. I'm in college staying in residence, and I thought I would just be hiding in my room most of the time, alone, but instead I'm out hanging out with my friends.

Now of course, you should never take my word for any of this. If your interested in this though, do some of your own research. Google! Learn more about this amazing drug on your own. I recommend doing this drug with a few of your friends, but try to be in a situation where you can practice your social skills, and build confidence.

NOTE: If your on an anti depressant, you won't feel any effects from ecstasy.
Be careful when getting ecstasy, many of the pills may contain other substances, and maybe not even any MDMA (which is the chemical that you want)
For the sake of you brain, ecstasy should only be used once every 3 months or so, so your brain can fully recover. Abusing this drug will make all of your problems worse

I highly recommend watching this documentary with Peter Jennings called Ecstasy Rising, it goes more in depth to the effects and risks. Full version is about 45 mins, shortenned is around 10
LINKS
Full: 
Here's a good thread on pre and post loading, which is taking supplements that will reduce any damage done to your body by ecstasy:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=407429

Erowid is another great and informative site, they offer tons of links and information about anything you could want to know.
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma.shtml

Feel free to post any experiences you've had, good or bad, with ecstasy with respect to your social anxiety

EDIT: Also i want to add that this is not some miracle cure, I believe it has to be used in combination with a healthy lifestyle and a strong effort to actually overcome social anxiety. Again, this is all subjective. What worked for me may not work for you. But I just had to make this thread and share my story, in hopes that it would atleast help one person.


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't know this. If taking this drug supposedly reduces people to using pacifiers and waving lightstick rattles like a baby, I wouldn't be for it. :no


----------



## lyricalillusions

Ecstasy drastically reduces the brains serotonin level, irrevocably, especially when used often. That can CAUSE social anxiety, not cure it. I've even heard others say that their SA was caused for that very reason: using ecstasy. Despite the heart problems it causes, which is another of the thousands of reasons it's so dangerous.


----------



## VanDamMan

E is a derivative of amphetamines. 

However I believe the FDA has approved for two different mental conditions for use by psychiatrists.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

SWIM tried it a couple of times, The best times were when SWIM and a bunch of SWIMS friends (about 8 in total) obtained some pure MDMA crystals. We all sat around on cushions on the floor of SWIMS house and blissed out. Talking beautiful nonsence that seemed so profound at the time. We made sure to only take small doses that were relevant to our body mass and were sufficiantly hydrated. There was also a doctor present. 
Exercise extreme caution if you are considering taking this, personally SWIM wouldn't buy ecstacy tablets they cut them stuff with all sorts of **** that SWIM would rather not ingest.


----------



## VanDamMan

Swim?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Someone Who Isn't Me.

Google is your friend


----------



## crayzyMed

Stop using swim please, its the most stupid thing on the internet, it wil NOT protect you at all, if you are uncomfortable posting about illegal drug use then dont post it

XTC has has had a DRAMATIC positive effect on my social anxiety, its also the only drug that can have a positive impact (next to psychedelics) coke, speed etc will have a negative impact, even weed has a very negative impact on social anxiety.

That said the neurological cause of SA is still there, it wont cure you, it will just teach you social skills and help build up confidence.


----------



## crayzyMed

lyricalillusions said:


> Ecstasy drastically reduces the brains serotonin level, irrevocably, especially when used often. That can CAUSE social anxiety, not cure it. I've even heard others say that their SA was caused for that very reason: using ecstasy. Despite the heart problems it causes, which is another of the thousands of reasons it's so dangerous.


XTC should be used with the neceserry supplements to prevent any possible neurotoxiticy from occuring, even vitamin C+aspirin will do the trick.

That said the negative effects associated with XTC most likely come from polydrug use.


> J Psychoactive Drugs. 2007 Mar;39(1):31-9.Links
> Is recreational ecstasy (MDMA) use associated with higher levels of depressive symptoms?
> Guillot C.
> 
> University of Southern Mississippi Hattiesburg, MS, USA. [email protected]
> 
> Due to potential serotonergic deficits, 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (MDMA or Ecstasy) may cause long-term mood disruptions in recreational Ecstasy users. The purpose of this review is to evaluate the evidence for a relationship between recreational Ecstasy use and higher levels of depressive symptoms. Eleven out of 22 studies initially have reported significantly higher depression scores in Ecstasy users in comparison to control participants. However, only three studies ultimately have revealed significantly higher depression scores in comparison to cannabis or polydrug controls. Furthermore, most studies have suffered from methodological weaknesses, and the levels of depressive symptoms that have been found in Ecstasy users have not been shown to be much higher than those found in normative groups. The evidence for an association specifically between Ecstasy use and higher levels of depressive symptoms is currently unconvincing, but the frequent concomitant use of Ecstasy and other illicit drugs has been shown to be associated with higher levels of depressive symptoms. Possible causes include polydrug use in general, MDMA-induced serotonergic deficits, individual effects of illicit drugs besides Ecstasy, combined effects of MDMA and other illicit drugs, and preexisting differences in the levels of depressive symptoms in Ecstasy users.
> 
> PMID: 17523583 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]





> Drug Alcohol Depend. 2007 Mar 16;87(2-3):303-11. Epub 2006 Oct 30.Click here to read Click here to read Links
> Anxiety, depression, and behavioral symptoms of executive dysfunction in ecstasy users: contributions of polydrug use.
> Medina KL, Shear PK.
> 
> Department of Psychiatry, University of California at San Diego, 3350 La Jolla Village Drive (151B), San Diego, CA 92161, USA. [email protected]
> 
> BACKGROUND: Given ecstasy's (MDMA) potential serotonergic neurotoxicity, it is plausible that regular ecstasy users would have an elevated prevalence of behavioral executive dysfunction or mood symptoms. However, recent studies have found that the relationship between ecstasy use and psychological symptoms was no longer significant after controlling for marijuana use (e.g., Morgan et al., 2002). The goal of the present study was to examine the relationship between ecstasy exposure and self-reported executive functioning and psychological symptoms after controlling for gender, ethnicity, and other drug use. METHODS: Data were collected from 65 men and women with a wide range of ecstasy use (including 17 marijuana-using controls). Participants were administered the Frontal Systems Behavioral Scale, State-Trait Anxiety Inventory for adults, and the Beck Depression Inventory-2nd edition. RESULTS: Although 19-63% of the ecstasy users demonstrated clinically elevated psychological symptoms, frequency of ecstasy use did not predict the psychological symptoms. No gender differences or interactions were observed. CONCLUSIONS: These results revealed that, although ecstasy users demonstrate elevated levels of psychological symptoms and executive dysfunction, these symptoms are not statistically associated with their ecstasy consumption. Instead, other drug use (alcohol, marijuana, opioids, and inhalants) significantly predict psychological symptoms in this sample of polydrug users.
> 
> PMID: 17074449 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


If you want to avoid negative effects, use XTC ALONE (no poly drug use) and use enough anti oxidants and other supplements that prevent neurotoxiticy.

And the most impartant thing, use with moderation!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

SWIM will continue to call himself SWIM whenever SWIM feels the need. SWIM is drinking a Stella Artois right now and SWIM likes it (thanks belgium). On a serious note I think SWIM might Go for a Swim tomorow, front crawl is weak.


----------



## boomerjones99

lyricalillusions said:


> Ecstasy drastically reduces the brains serotonin level, irrevocably, especially when used often. That can CAUSE social anxiety, not cure it. I've even heard others say that their SA was caused for that very reason: using ecstasy. Despite the heart problems it causes, which is another of the thousands of reasons it's so dangerous.


Somewhat true, however serotonin is reduced usually for about a week to a month, until it returns back to normal. 5-HTP is a great supplement to take after using ecstasy to help speed up this process. When people abuse this drug, serotonin receptors can be damaged for long periods of time, however they do repair, but it's not known whether or not when they repair they are as productive as they once were. I won't argue that social anxiety isn't a side effect from longterm ecstasy abuse, because it seems for many, it is. Moderation is key.

Using ecstasy once every few months generally will not cause any short or long term damage to serotonin levels or receptors. This is supported by studies which can be found in the links I have provided.


----------



## soto

be careful man, I've known more than a few people who have 'self-medicated' with MDMA in order to overcome depression, anxiety and even PTSD. Eventually you come full circle and end up fueling your depression and anxiety and dealing with mood swings mid-week on a constant basis. I'm not an anti-drug type by any means, I think in moderation people can gain something positive from MDMA and gain some insight, just don't fall for the illusion that it is an effective therapeutic for chronic use.


----------



## Classified

I've never taken it, but I wonder if using less amounts as a prescription drug would make SA therapy work better.

Then again, dancing at a club in Ibiza waving lightsticks around probably would help SA too.


----------



## Your Crazy

Stay away from that **** please...


----------



## Dempsey

I tried it once. Made me very open, I was not in the slightest way anxious, and I was obsessed with one person and couldn't leave them alone for about an hour.
Afterward I was still pretty much the same I was before. The effects of the drug dont strike me as a long-term solution.


----------



## crayzyMed

Dempsey said:


> I tried it once. Made me very open, I was not in the slightest way anxious, and I was obsessed with one person and couldn't leave them alone for about an hour.
> Afterward I was still pretty much the same I was before. The effects of the drug dont strike me as a long-term solution.


The point is too gain confidence and social skills on the experience, the anti social anxiety effect lasts a day after taking the mdma for me, so that was a great oppertunity to go out with ppl.

The "chemical" cause of social anxiety doesnt get fixed unfortionally.


----------



## crayzyMed

Your Crazy said:


> Stay away from that **** please...


I dont know where that picture is coming from, but i assume some bad propaganda site, its best to just look up objective information about XTC.


----------



## boomerjones99

Your Crazy said:


> Stay away from that **** please...


Please don't post government propaganda without the context. That shows serotonin levels right after ecstasy use. But guess what, your brain can and will make back the serotonin! Give it a week and it's almost back to normal, and around 6 weeks and it IS back to normal. I'll try and find the study that proves this. FYI American government isn't the most reliable and unbiased place to get information.

NOTE: Abusing the drugs and using it more then say 8 times a year, you could destroy your serotonin receptors, in which case this image would be somewhat true, but to infer that your brain is 'half' of what it used to be after one usage is complete bull

EDIT: Here's an article from the NY Times (notice not government related, and impartial to the issue)
"Pictures from the study aEUR" PET scans of the brains of Ecstasy users aEUR" were used on a famous postcard from the drug agency, "Plain Brain/Brain After Ecstasy." The postcards were distributed to thousands of teenagers and implied that Ecstasy users had shrunken brains with holes in them.

The study had nothing to do with holes, but with serotonin levels, which Dr. Ricaurte found drastically depleted in 14 subjects who had taken Ecstasy 70 to 400 times.

Dr. Marc Laruelle, a Columbia University PET scan specialist, called the work so technically flawed that it was "something to put under the rug." He cited a recent German study showing that serotonin decreased only modestly and returned to normal within six weeks. The Hopkins team, he said, presented its data in logarithmically compressed graphs that seemed calculated to mask the fact that it had found impossible results: its 15 "control" subjects had serotonin levels 50 times normal."

http://www.mapinc.org/drugnews/v03/n1857/a03.html


----------



## crayzyMed

boomerjones99 said:


> Please don't post government propaganda without the context. That shows serotonin levels right after ecstasy use. But guess what, your brain can and will make back the serotonin! Give it a week and it's right back to normal. I'll try and find the study that proves this. FYI American government isn't the most reliable and unbiased place to get information.
> 
> NOTE: Abusing the drugs and using it more then say 8 times a year, you could destroy your serotonin receptors, in which case this image would be somewhat true, but to infer that your brain is 'half' of what it used to be after one usage is complete bull


Ive used MDMA twice a week for 1 year, considering that i have social anxiety and never noticed it getting worse due to my MDMA use, i do not beleive MDMA on its own does any kind of long term damage.

Polydrug use is another story tough, i only used MDMA not even weed or alcohol. Those 2 studies i posted support the fact that its poly drug use that explains the long term symptons associated with MDMA use. [1][2]


----------



## VanDamMan

Did anyone see the 90210 when Brandon did Euphoria..............that was awesome.


----------



## Thomas Paine

I think your biggest health risk statistically from using it would be the impurities in it due to being a street drug.


----------



## crayzyMed

Thomas Paine said:


> I think your biggest health risk statistically from using it would be the impurities in it due to being a street drug.


Definatly, especially now mephedrone has been showing up in XTC pills, wich is incredibly dodgy.


----------



## UltraShy

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know this. If taking this drug supposedly reduces people to using pacifiers and waving lightstick rattles like a baby, I wouldn't be for it. :no


Keep in mind that there is the issue of dosage. That's a vitally important point that is almost universally overlooked.

Lots of fully responsible people enjoy wine, for example. In fact, it seems quite popular with wealthy upstanding pillars of the community, some of whom will spend a fortune building a wine cellar to store hundreds of bottles that each cost in the triple digits. (I buy chardonnay in a 5L box for $12.99 in case any were were wondering and it's stored in the fridge.)

Obviously, there is a serious difference between having a glass or two of wine with dinner, and someone who's ended up homeless due to their raging alcoholism and now stands -- till they fall over from intoxication -- on a street corner chugging a bottle of "bum wine" (Night Train, Cisco, Thunderbird, Wild Irish Rose, etc.) from a brown paper bag.

There is this assumption that because a drug can be misused/abused it will be. Alcohol is a drug and most people use it in a safe and responsible manner that does no harm to them nor others. In fact, numerous studies show that moderate alcohol consumption actually has health benefits and that non-drinkers drop dead at an earlier age than those who enjoy a drink now and then. Of course, those who go way overboard and think a liter of vodka is a single serving drop dead rather early on average.

MDMA deserves to be fully investigated for potential medical uses. Some misuse it, which is why the DEA waved their magic wand turning it from fully legal to 100% illegal overnight in 1984. It had been used in the 1970s by some therapists to facilitate open communication, allowing patients to share feelings that they'd never have been able to do so quickly and easily without it.

Back in 1984 the DEA banned MDMA on the basis that "there is no scientific proof that it has a legitimate medical use." This is standard DEA logic, meaning totally illogical. By making it a C-I drug, the DEA put it off limits to researchers who could have investigated potential medical uses for it and thus produced the evidence the DEA claimed was lacking. The DEA could have instead made it a C-II drug, which would have made it highly restricted, but still available for medical use an research. I would point out that both methamphetamine and cocaine are C-II drugs with accepted medical uses.

After much butt kissing, I believe some Harvard researchers did manage to get special permission from the DEA to test MDMA as a potential treatment for anxiety in terminal cancer patients. Oddly, death seems to put some folks on edge, such that they need a med to calm them. I'm pretty sure we don't have to worry about addiction in TERMINAL patients. Any addiction pretty much ends when they're dead.

I'd also point out that heroin (banned since 1924 in the US) is used in British hospitals as a painkiller, just as a morphine drip is used in the US. Heroin is nothing more than a slightly modified version of morphine that enters the brain and acts even faster. Another example of how an "evil" drug can have legitimate medical use.


----------



## mark555666

Let's take a look at this Dutch study
It's a comparison of 19 different substances.
Schadelijkheid = Damage
Red colors = physical damage
Orange colors = Social damage
Green colors = damage for society

Paddo = shrooms C1​Khat = C1
Steroids = C3
Benzo's = C4
Methylphenidate = C2
Buprenorphine = C3
LSD = C1
Cannabis = C1
Ketamine = C3
GHB = C1
MDMA = C1
Tobacco = Not controlled
Amphetamines = c2
coke= c2
Meth= C2
Alcohol = not controlled
Heroin = C1
Crack cocaine = c2 (Although the penalties for crack cocaine are much higher versus powder cocaine)

Alcohol and tobacco are way more harmful than MDMA and LSD for example. I think something went wrong with their drug classification.


----------



## electrocutee

Whatever floats your boat I say. Drugs aren't for everyone, but clearly some people need to just lighten up. I'm a firm believer in "don't knock it 'til you've tried it".
I've been up and down in states of mental health for years and drugs have only made life more interesting for me. Ecstasy/MDMA is one of the few drugs I always go back to when I feel like I need to let my hair down and have a guaranteed good time, even though I know its going to make me feel like crap for at least a week afterwards, to me its worth it.
As for taking E while on anti-anxiety medication, a lot of people wont recommend it, oh its so dangerous! Blah blah. Anyway, speaking from my own personal experience, the drugs the doctors prescribe will give you very similar effects at some points. Also I found it a lot easier to "come down" while continuing with the meds. Everyone is different though, so I would advise anyone thinking of experimenting to just be cautious.


----------



## UltraShy

Freesix88 said:


> Alcohol and tobacco are way more harmful than MDMA and LSD for example. I think something went wrong with their drug classification.


Alcohol gets a free pass due to its extensive historical use in Western civilization. Most of the others are fairly new and thus don't have the rich history of beer, wine, and liquor. MDMA isn't even 100 year old yet and didn't come into popular use till the 1970s.


----------



## march_hare

I once took MDMA with my sister and some of her friends. I honestly didn't feel anything at all, though at the time I was quite tense so maybe you have to be in the right mood?
Afterwards my sis said "that was the best night of my life"! 
I'd be willing to try it again, though I have no idea where to buy drugs from haha.


----------



## crayzyMed

Knife said:


> I once took MDMA with my sister and some of her friends. I honestly didn't feel anything at all, though at the time I was quite tense so maybe you have to be in the right mood?
> Afterwards my sis said "that was the best night of my life"!
> I'd be willing to try it again, though I have no idea where to buy drugs from haha.


It didnt work the first time for me either, the next week ik worked marvelous:boogie. Sometimes there's a reverse tolerance, its definatly not possible you didnt feel the effects because you were in a bad mood, MDMA is extremely potent.


----------



## boomerjones99

Knife said:


> I once took MDMA with my sister and some of her friends. I honestly didn't feel anything at all, though at the time I was quite tense so maybe you have to be in the right mood?
> Afterwards my sis said "that was the best night of my life"!
> I'd be willing to try it again, though I have no idea where to buy drugs from haha.


my best roll was my second, but that might be because i got really drunk the first time. everyones different a lot of people say the first time is the best


----------



## Darkhadia

Thomas Paine said:


> I think your biggest health risk statistically from using it would be the impurities in it due to being a street drug.


That and some of the time people are telling you it's E when it's another drug entirely.

Known things it has been mixed with - bleach, urine...yum!


----------



## UltraShy

Knife said:


> I once took MDMA with my sister and some of her friends. I honestly didn't feel anything at all, though at the time I was quite tense so maybe you have to be in the right mood?
> Afterwards my sis said "that was the best night of my life"!
> I'd be willing to try it again, though I have no idea where to buy drugs from haha.


Of course, you don't know for sure you actually took MDMA and even if you did you don't know what the dose was. Street drugs are of questionable purity and potency, possibly containing anything.

The DEA loves to put out propaganda about the danger of drugs. Yet they are responsible (in the US at least) for producing a black market where drugs can be contaminated with anything. At least if it were legal you'd know what you were taking. Alcohol can kill you, but at least you can be confident that a bottle of booze really contains the amount of alcohol stated and doesn't contain any other drugs or contaminants.


----------



## Sierra83

UltraShy said:


> At least if it were legal you'd know what you were taking.


My thoughts exactly on why street drugs should be legalized and regulated. It would be much safer that way, and people will do drugs regardless.


----------



## My911GT2993

Hahaha, I love how that swim guy has turned up in this thread! lol

I've had experience with ecstacy pills, it totally got rid of my social anxiety, and so I took it more and more frequently. I started to realise I was loosing my mind, and had to admit that I have to go back to being anxious everyday.
When I stopped, I had major bad withdrawl symptoms, my anxiety turned into paranoia, I drew all the curtains, was absolutely terrified about people outside my house, and didn't go into town for food for three days!

It is amazing feeling the buzz, and even more amazing not being anxious all the time, but you have to admit that taking drugs is not the answer, some deep soul searching, and learning more and more about yourself and how to fix problems is the real way out.

ps. I've heard of all sorts of **** being put in e. ^^I've heard the bleach thing too! omg


----------



## nork123

im going to be trying methylone soon, its supposed to be more mellow than mdma, which can sometimes feel quite forceful in its effects. It is also less neurotoxic than mdma


----------



## crayzyMed

nork123 said:


> im going to be trying methylone soon, its supposed to be more mellow than mdma, which can sometimes feel quite forceful in its effects. It is also less neurotoxic than mdma


Methylone is more speedy and sketchy then MDMA, it is more benign then MDMA tough.
Ive personally tried it last saterday.
There is no magic tough.


----------



## nork123

crayzyMed said:


> Methylone is more speedy and sketchy then MDMA, it is more benign then MDMA tough.
> Ive personally tried it last saterday.
> There is no magic tough.


How euphoric did you find it? I've heard the euphoria described as more "natural" feeling and giving them a deep euphoria that felt like it went right down to their very core.

What kind of tolerance do you have, and what doseage did you take?


----------



## boomerjones99

My911GT2993 said:


> Hahaha, I love how that swim guy has turned up in this thread! lol
> 
> I've had experience with ecstacy pills, it totally got rid of my social anxiety, and so I took it more and more frequently. I started to realise I was loosing my mind, and had to admit that I have to go back to being anxious everyday.
> When I stopped, I had major bad withdrawl symptoms, my anxiety turned into paranoia, I drew all the curtains, was absolutely terrified about people outside my house, and didn't go into town for food for three days!
> 
> It is amazing feeling the buzz, and even more amazing not being anxious all the time, but you have to admit that taking drugs is not the answer, some deep soul searching, and learning more and more about yourself and how to fix problems is the real way out.
> 
> ps. I've heard of all sorts of **** being put in e. ^^I've heard the bleach thing too! omg


How often were you taking ecstasy? And were you sure it was always pure, or could it have likely been cut with a little something extra some of the time? What your describing seems very typical for people who abuse the drug. How long ago was this, and how are you feeling these days?


----------



## crayzyMed

nork123 said:


> How euphoric did you find it? I've heard the euphoria described as more "natural" feeling and giving them a deep euphoria that felt like it went right down to their very core.
> 
> What kind of tolerance do you have, and what doseage did you take?


Ive eyeballed my dose, i tried to devide my gram in 4 so ive probably taken something around 250mg.

I definatly loved it, my social anxiety was completely abolished, it was very euphoric i couldnt stop talking, but MDMA is alot better.
Methylone is definatly wort a try tough.

Also when its peaking its time to redose as it wears off soon.

Ive had a yearbreak from drugs so i shouldnt have had much tolerance.

Between, why is this thread in the supplements and exercise section? haha.


----------



## boomerjones99

^^ Didn't know where else to put it! I'd say MDMA is a supplement, nothing more, nothing less, when it comes to helping with social anxiety. Not legit medication, and not really a therapy. A better question is why are people talking about less potent, less available street drugs like methylone, when ecstasy (MDMA) is the holy grail of theraputic drugs


----------



## My911GT2993

boomerjones99 said:


> How often were you taking ecstasy? And were you sure it was always pure, or could it have likely been cut with a little something extra some of the time? What your describing seems very typical for people who abuse the drug. How long ago was this, and how are you feeling these days?


Started off as every week, ended up being everyday - I don't take e anymore. I was ages ago, 3, 4 years ago. The people doing it were older than me, have alot of contacts, I wouldn't want to get it anywhere else. They did it every week, and probably still do.- But obviously I can't be certain what was in it, we arn't chemists.
If your thinking of using it as self medication...I wouldn't recommend it. I don't know if their are addictive chemicals in it, but not feeling anxious (and the buzz factor) are addictive. What will you do if you've run out and can't get any? Seriously man, after doing it like four days, my body and mind was ****ed, I honestly wouldn't, but good luck if you do, and (as you prbly know) be disciplined with it.


----------



## euphoria

I don't see why MDMA or psychedelics should be off-limits in a medical setting. There's plenty of evidence to support their use in therapy. Well, perhaps a non-neurotoxic MDMA alternative could be used, but taken sparingly it's relatively harmless.

Street drugs definitely should be avoided; most of the time you don't know what or how much you are getting, and often buying drugs means dealing with really bad people. Weed is the only one I'm ever going to take. So many problems with drug use are simply because of their legal status.


----------



## crayzyMed

boomerjones99 said:


> ^^ Didn't know where else to put it! I'd say MDMA is a supplement, nothing more, nothing less, when it comes to helping with social anxiety. Not legit medication, and not really a therapy. A better question is why are people talking about less potent, less available street drugs like methylone, when ecstasy (MDMA) is the holy grail of theraputic drugs


Because MDMA is allmost impossible to find nowedays (in europe) and methylone is allways 99% pure and can be ordered online.
Definatly safer and you know what your getting.


----------



## low

Look. It's a class A drug for a reason. Newspaper stories and exagerations aside there are people that take bad trips of it and there are people that have died from it taking it just once.

Stay away from it. Find something else.

Do you know how illegal drugs are made into legal drugs? They just change a part of the molecule, they chemically alter it slightly. Just bear that in mind. Sorry to preach. Good luck anyway.


----------



## UltraShy

low said:


> Look. It's a class A drug for a reason. Newspaper stories and exagerations aside there are people that take bad trips of it and there are people that have died from it taking it just once.


There's no shortage of people who've died from alcohol alone or by mixing it with other CNS depressants. Oddly, I don't see anybody asking for Prohibition to be brought back.


----------



## low

UltraShy said:


> There's no shortage of people who've died from alcohol alone or by mixing it with other CNS depressants. Oddly, I don't see anybody asking for Prohibition to be brought back.


Well it's an entierly different thing, good or bad for you it's alcohol so not really relevant. But for arguments sake:

Alcohol, like smoking is already firmly in our culture so it's alot harder to break away from as a society. Alcohol (past certain amounts) is bad for you no doubt. Ecstasy and similar compounds are relatively new and they are bad for you so society, government see more sense in limiting and prohibiting.

You can die from just about anything in overdose, there's people died from drinking too much water.

Most medicine's, just about all infact will have written warning's on them do not consume with alcohol.


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Lock Warning****
This is Ecstasy - a not-so-legal drug. If there are Public Service Announcements about the stuff, there is using something valid about them. Long-term effects are unknown - it could be more damaging that we think.


----------

